# can someone show me the difference in size between a -4an fitting and a -3an?



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

putting together oil lines and am trying to figure out if that i got is -3an or -4an. threads are about a cm in diameter and are pretty course with the angled seal. pretty close to the 1/8"npt size....anyone know? i got the feed line in a trade and have been running it forever...
best pic i have at the moment










_Modified by sxracer001 at 5:37 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any way to measure it?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

-AN sizes are in 16ths of an inch. -3AN = 3/16" ID hose, fittings use 3/8-24 SAE thread. -4AN = 4/16" = 1/4" ID hose, fittings use 7/16-20 SAE thread. You can measure that with a ruler; 3/8-24 is 3/8" outer diameter with 24 threads per inch.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

correct, AN is the measurement of the inner diameter of the fitting or hose. 
you should have a 1/8" npt fitting, and you should be able to read the AN markings right off the fitting.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool thanks guys, measured the fitting i have with a elementary school ruler lol. came to be a tiny bit smaller than 4an but def closer to 4an than 3an. no markings on it at all, besides 'china'. 
just measured thread pitch using what you told me...def a 4an with 7/16 diameter and 20threads per inch


_Modified by sxracer001 at 10:33 PM 9-22-2008_


----------

